# My Other Brats



## NaeLei (Sep 21, 2010)

And I mean brats in the most loving way possible.
Besides having 3 rats, I have these lovelies ....

Chelsea, my Basset Hound. She's about 13 years old. 









Abby, my crazy little Labrador/German Shorthair. She's 7 months old.









My Betta's ....
Jasper. Blue Veil Tail.









Castiel. Butterfly Half Moon (I was gone for a few days, came back and he had fin rot. It's gone now, and he's healing!)









Simon. Red, white and blue Crowntail.









And last but not least, my Hermit Crabs (5).


----------



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

Very cute dogs and gorgeous bettas. Are they all in separate tanks?


----------



## NaeLei (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks!
And yes, the Betta's are all in their own separate 5gal tanks.


----------



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

Awesome. Too often I run into people who shove them in stupid tiny containers or think its cool to put two or more together and then don't understand why their fish die. 

I'm a big fish nerd, and it makes me super happy to meet responsible fish owners. =D


----------



## NaeLei (Sep 21, 2010)

Ah, yeah, that aggravates me. I refused to go any smaller than a 5gal for them.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

all beautiful but chelsea is my fav .. lovely colourings and markings


----------



## NaeLei (Sep 21, 2010)

Aw, thanks. 
I love Chelsea. She's my lazy buddy. Lol
I got her as a rescue when she was about 3-4 years old.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

hehe awww well shes lovely . i just recently got a 3 year old rescue called eddie hes a yorkshire terrier well he might be a slight cross because hes taller but no idea. I wish more people would rescue because they can give u just as much love


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

What kind od hermit crabs? E's? PP's? Ruggies xD


----------



## NaeLei (Sep 21, 2010)

They are all PP's.  Currently housed in a 20gal (long).


----------

